# Painted some interior pieces



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm sure most of you aren't going to like this because of the colors, but I do.




























I think with Black it would look much better and if you look in the want classifed you'll see that I'm wanting to follow with Punkrocka and do a black swap.

PM me if you have anything I could use.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

its kinda ricey, but its clean, looks good


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

blk240sxgp said:


> its kinda ricey, but its clean, looks good


I was expecting that, and was very close to putting it. I bought both pieces (sitting in a box in my garage) so that I still have the option of going back to black at any time.


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

not bad.....


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I painted some of my dash pieces...I can not for the life of me figure out how to post pics in here so I'm linking them.

Guage cluster...havn't touched up the white yet: http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1

radio: http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=2

Shifter trim...needs to be cleaned: http://www.msnusers.com/soundqualitysentra/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=10


----------



## rEverOckS (Feb 23, 2003)

i got some pics of my dash in my sig...check em out...if ud like.
Mynor


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

binger none of your links work  .............i was trying to figure out what you ment by doing the black (i have the black int.) and i was all confused then i saw the grey lol (stupid pete :loser: ) i painted my rear right door arm rest red.........and i hated it so now im rollin without it in there. i need to find a new one


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

posting pics is very easy. There are 2 ways, make sure you don't do a quick reply, but a real one. The little icon with the Mountian and son, click it and paste you link in there. OR

[ img]LINK HERE[ img]

Between the brackets take out the space so the img runs all togther with the bracktes, if I would have done that it wouldn't have showed up.

I would like to see them. I'm not done, just done for that day.  I plan on doing the pieces around the door handles, the shifter trim, maybe the ash trey.

Dunno, I like it, all that matters, ricy or not.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the color is up in the air, but atleast you did a good job painting them, as far as can tell. nice work


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

the quality looks pretty nice did you have that profesionally done?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^^ rattle can all the way
*mutter* damn 60 second rule


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> posting pics is very easy. There are 2 ways, make sure you don't do a quick reply, but a real one. The little icon with the Mountian and son, click it and paste you link in there. OR
> 
> [ img]LINK HERE[ img]
> 
> ...


I only have one thing to add.....don't forget the / in the closing img tag. The code should look like this:










I like the color of the pieces, Dodger blue baby!!!  Nice gloss on the pieces, I am sure it will great with the black interior swap you are planning to do.....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

were those pieces grey to begine with? if so i would have left them grey then when you get the black dash the grey accents will clash nicely with the grey A,B,C pillars/ headliner, get the black door panels (keep the grey arm rests tho) that would look really good imo


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looks good, you should paint around the gauges like Ive done. It brighten it up :thumbup:


----------



## ynot21 (Jan 14, 2004)

Damn. That blue is the same color I got. :thumbup: I also painted around the gauges and it does look better. good job


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I may, spray can all the way of course. I used the Krylon plastic paint. And both of those pieces where black, com'on they're black on all the cars. I may do that to the cluster, it looks nice.

I'm gonna do the shift boot thing, the little piece between the defrost and hazard button and I may do the hvac like justin did, that looks really nice as well. I can't wait to do the interior swap, provided I find all the pieces.

I considered painting the interior, all of it black but that would take ALOT of work and be a PITA to get everything looking the same.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

how do you do it to the plastic around trhe cluster....when i was putting on my reverse glows.. that part is covered by the clear plastic which is sealed....its accualy how i broke the plastic....i dont understand how you would do it


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the color is up in the air, but atleast you did a good job painting them, as far as can tell. nice work


how did you become a contributor?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

paypal...pm scott


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

lol i thought you were banned like 50 million times lol


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

no wait im thinking of hondahater sorry


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Not bad...I hope it lasts. Spray paint somehow easily fades or peels off in high traffic areas (door handles, panels etc.)

Did you paint your interior panels blue to match your exterior?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

no, my car is silver, however blue is my color, I have blue seat covers right now (want to get the covered in black/blue vynal, and I have blue neons under the seat. And I am getting my car repainted soon, I am considering going blue, not sure, it won't be that shade though, but I love blue so thats all that matters. Also I think it will hold because it is made to bond to silver, however the weather can be anywhere from 0* up to high 90's so we'll see how well it works.

link to my car in my sig.


I did some more, this is all I plan on doing. When I do my dash conversion I may do something close to what Justin has done with the lower part of the door panels and/or fuse box because his looks amazing, but that will be a while.









I'll post pics installed later, it is 10* here and I'm not going back outside.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Looks good, you should paint around the gauges like Ive done. It brighten it up :thumbup:


I just remembered, i have a gauge with a tach that I'm going to install and it already had the alimunim bezel installed.


----------



## SE-R2FAST (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice job you did there in painting xbrandonx. It looks clean. It came out really good. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

SE-R2FAST said:


> Nice job you did there in painting xbrandonx. It looks clean. It came out really good. :thumbup:


Thanks, if I go anywhere today I'm going to take a pic of the rest installed, but I'm not going outside just for a pic.


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

how did you paint the white around the gauges?? i mean how do u get to it?

when i took off my gauge cluster....the plastic...and that part i want to paint was sealed...(accually how i broke the clear plastic....i tryed to pry it off....and it snapped...)...im getting a new cluster(also cause my heat gauge isnt working) and if i can paint it before i install it that would be awesome


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think its kinda little bit too much, very bright tho hehe
i guess if you like it than its ok, i went through the rice-stage long ago and my car looked like crap with all the stickers and different color pieces lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok, pics of the new pieces installed


















I'm not a fan of the door handles, mainly cuz they look so outta place. I may do the door inserts (where the controls are) but I think it may be a pain to get the inside cubby hole without it becoming a lake inside there.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I would of done around the bezal and thats all. You dont wanna over due it now. Thats when its starts to get ugly cuz people get out of hand when they got paint


----------



## SE-R2FAST (Jul 21, 2004)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

ok for the third frickin time....how do you paint the plastic around the gauges


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

chubsmagee44 said:


> ok for the third frickin time....how do you paint the plastic around the gauges


Take the cluster out, remove the plastic(lens) and there are clips that you unclip..

Its common sences once you get to it


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I belive I'm done, if I do anything else it will be the controls in the doors (where the door locks/window controls are)


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

its kinda hard when the clear plastic is glued to the part i want to paint....ive got reverse glows...ive gotten to that point...i broke the clear plastic pulling it out of those clips im getting a new cluster....maybe it wont be glued


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

take a screwdriver or the sort and gently pry it apart, moving around several times until it comes out will probalby get it out without breaking.


----------



## MaK786 (Jul 15, 2004)

i did the same thing brandon did. i mean i sprayed basically anypart that came out, i also used the krylon paint, same color. but i realized that it was wayyyyyyyyy to ricey, so i bought the navy blue color and some clear coat. this works really good and it makes it shine nicely. it goes good with my car because i repainted it midnight blue by MAACO. i also painted the a pillar thingies, and the front things that hold you papers and also have the cutout for the speakers. i also did the window switch thingy, but in the process i broke 3 window switches. what a bitch. they also sell some chrome paint at the ace hardware store i went to, so i bought it, and sprayed the gauge bezel, and also the little panel that surrounds the a/c controls. looks awesome. but it is not really chrome, it is more of a silver with chrome flakes. looks nice. :idhitit:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Mak786 is banned but online...hmmmm I wonder how that works. yea it does look a bit ricy but I like it, the darker blue would look really good as well, however this blue matches my seat covers pretty well, so I'm gonna stick with it for now.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm planning on painting my interior the same color as my ride (non-ricey ofcourse). Basically the dash for now.


----------

